# ¡¡¡feliz CumpleaÑos Valdo!!!



## romarsan

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES VALDO*



Que disfrutes, que te hagan muchos regalos y prepara la fiesta que he avisado a toda "la peña"
y vamos para allá a celebrarlo contigo
Un abrazo
Rosalía​
P.S. Ala, a abrir un hilo en el solo español y hablamos de lo que es "toda la peña" ​


----------



## alacant

Happy Birthday Valdo

I'm here, I flew up, the rest of
 "la peña" are right behind me!
They came by plane

Have a great night,
Alacant​


----------



## aceituna

*¡Feliz cumpleaños, Valdo!*

Inés


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Valdo!!*


----------



## Tampiqueña

_  ¡Muchas Felicidades Valdo!   _

Espero que pases un cumpleaños increíble, inolvidable y maravilloso. Traigo un regalo grandote para que alcance para todos.

Un abrazo,
_Beatriz/Tampiqueña_​


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola Valdo, Muchas felicidades!!!!! Espero estés disfrutando tu día en compañía de todos tus seres queridos.

Un abrazo


----------



## Vampiro

Para el lector mas incondicional que tiene el diario La Cuarta, un *Feliz Cumpleaños* desde este caluroso Santiago de Chile!!!
Que lo pases bien amigo.
No sé si alcance a llegar a la fiesta... pero me guardan torta (y una buena cerveza)
Un abrazo.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## Jaén

Eeeeeehhhh!!  Valdo cumple años!!

El "preguntón" más famoso del foro está de fiesta! (de eso nos encargamos nosotros, claro! jejejeje)

Valdo: te deseo muchísimas felicidades y mucha salud para que sigas desafiándonos con tus dudas, que será un gran placer ayudarte a aprender.

Sinceramente: Alberto.


----------



## bb008

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Valdecito, perdón Valdocito!...*
*Mi, torta, mi torta, por qué no me dan mi torta (es una cancioncita) que vienes después de Cumpleaños Feliz, que es otra cancioncita)*​


----------



## alexacohen

Lo siento, Conde Valdo, llegaré tarde a la fiesta.

Flycheap anuncia que su vuelo de Madrid a Riga sigue demorado debido a que hay una tormenta del copón (preguntar en foro significado copón).

Si no llego a tiempo, por favor quiero foto de "toda la peña" alrededor de la tarta de cumpleaños de Valdo.
Si es posible, con el homenajeado soplando las velas de su tarta.

¡Felicidades, Valdo!


----------



## Fernita

_*¡Muy feliz cumple Valdo!*_
_Espero que lo pases muy muy bien._
_Yo estoy llegando tarde a la fiesta_
_pero guárdame un poco _
_de champagne... un par de_
_botellas serán suficientes._
_No como tortas así que no_
_te preocupes._
_Fernita._​


----------



## Kibramoa

Daudz laimes dzimšanas dienā, Valdo!

Espero que la pases muy contento,
aquí me uno a "la peña"
para celebrar tu cumpleaños.

​


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias, amigos...!!!
De hecho, hoy ando un poco despistado........no hace falta preguntar porque.......como ustedes no pudieron venir a mi fiestecita por causa de una tormenta del copón (como ha dicho Alexa) todas las copitas preparadas para ustedes las tomé por mi cuenta....

Muchas gracias y saludos a todos...!!!


----------



## valdo

Kibramoa said:


> Daudz laimes dzimšanas dienā, Valdo!​
> 
> Espero que la pases muy contento,
> aquí me uno a "la peña"
> para celebrar tu cumpleaños.​
> ​


 
Liels paldies, Kibramoa
Godīgi sakot, nebiju gaidījis saņemt apsveikumu latviešu valodā.....tāpēc prieks ir divtik liels....

Saludos,


----------



## Cristina.

Choro! /Cool!  
Te anotaste/apuntaste un poroto!

Edit: Se me olvidó que era tu cumpleaños, Sveikinu su gimtadieniu!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Lo siento por la tardanza, pero quiero desearte un feliz cumpleaños, y espero coincidir contigo con más frecuencia en el foro, y en esta ocasión, también quiero agradacerte todo.*
*Mil gracias y ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!*
*¡Cuídate!*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Valdo,

Sé que llego muuuy muuuy tarde, porque la resaca recién me lo permite... je je, pero te deseo lo mejor este nuevo año de vida. Para compensar un poco, aquí te envío la ley de la amistad número tres, para celebrar la "joroba".

¡Salud!

Erasmo.


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias Cristina, Cristina Moreno y Erasmo...!!!


----------

